# 04 r32's new Ipod/vw cable disappointing



## jmac1984 (Apr 27, 2008)

so, this christmas, i was excited to find that i was given an ipod touch, and the VW's cable kit so i can play my new ipod touch through the factory radio in my 04 R32. With much hesitation, i went to the dealer to have this kit installed. 140 dollars, and an hour and half later, the cable kit was installed and i was excited to listen to my ipod on my radio. come to find out, the ipod touch can't be charged by this cable? (even though the manual for the kit says it will be charged while in use) and not only that, but once the ipod touch is connected to the cable, i can't access any songs on the ipod screen to choose which one i want to play. it just has this blank screen and i basically have to fish through over 300 songs to play the one i want. i am, right now, throughly disappointed with this system so far..... basically, i spent 140 on installation, and my parents spent however much the VW cable kit is and the new ipod touch to find out that it won't charge while in use in my car, and it also won't let me choose which songs i want to play through my ipod. i am very disgruntled over this. am i doing something wrong, or is there something i missed or what? how can i fix this? -- basically want to be able to use this ipod touch in my car, through factory radio, and have it charge and be able to choose the song without having to fish for a certain song. help me out here please!!!


----------



## jmac1984 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 04 r32's new Ipod/vw cable disappointing (jmac1984)*

no one has any ideas? -- 32 views so far and no one has any ideas at all?


----------



## DancesWithLlamas (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: 04 r32's new Ipod/vw cable disappointing (jmac1984)*

A lot of the time the people that are viewing a thread are people looking for the answer, too...
Does the manual specifically list the Touch? From a quick search, it looks like the Touch takes a different voltage than the older iPods. I don't own an iPod, so I can only be so helpful, here.
The Volkswagen iPod Guide thread might have more information, if not on your particular setup, then on options and limitations when hooking your Touch up to a VW.
I've got an Audi, which seems to use all the same electronics as a VW, and my nav unit will not display any useful information from anything connected to the external CD changer port. That's the case for ID3 tags from CDs in the changer just as much as it is for song/playlist information from an iPod adapter. I think there are a few products coming out now that plug into the CAN bus, and will display some info on the MFD (between the speedometer and the tach), but still... 
Good luck,
--Mike


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: 04 r32's new Ipod/vw cable disappointing (DancesWithLlamas)*

talk to Tony at peripheral electronics. he told me they arent gonna have anything that will charge until mid January. 
<a href="http://www.fotolode.com/">








I feel your pain.. Ive been dieing to get this mount ive made plugged in.




_Modified by warranty225cpe at 7:54 PM 1-4-2009_


----------

